# Indian summer



## fofoka (Sep 19, 2009)

Καλησπέρα,

σας μεταφέρουμε την απορία που μας γεννήθηκε (εδώ, με τη συντρόφισσα kapa18) σχετικά με την απόδοση στα ελληνικά της έκφρασης *Indian summer*. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_summer#The_etymology_of_.22Indian_summer.22

*Indian summer* is an informal expression given to a period of sunny, warm weather in autumn in the northern hemisphere, typically in late October or early November, after the leaves have turned but before the first snowfall. It is not used in any sort of legal or formal communication or documentation.

*The etymology of "Indian summer"*
The origins of the term Indian Summer are most commonly thought to have derived from the timing of Summer in India to correlate with good weather in Autumn in the Western world.

The expression "Indian summer" has also been used for more than two centuries. The earliest known use was by French American writer St. John de Crevecoeur in rural New York in 1778. There are several theories as to its etymology:
In The Americans, The Colonial Experience, Daniel J. Boorstin speculates that the term originated from raids on European colonies by Indian war parties; these raids usually ended in autumn, hence the extension to summer-like weather in the fall as an Indian summer. Two of the three other known uses of the term in the 18th century are from accounts kept by two army officers leading retaliation expeditions against Indians for raids on settlers in Ohio and Indiana in 1790, and Pennsylvania in 1794.[1] 
It may be so named because this was the traditional period during which early North Americans First Nations/Native American harvested their crops of squash and corn. 
Because Native Americans were often seen by European settlers as deceitful and treacherous, the phrase Indian summer may simply have been a way of saying "false summer." This is how the term Indian giver was coined for people who take back presents they have bestowed.[2] 

Είναι πιο σωστό να μεταφραστεί *Ινδικό* ή *Ινδιάνικο καλοκαίρι*; 

Πάντως, όσο και αν φαίνεται ορθότερο το πρώτο βάσει ετυμολογίας, το δεύτερο βγάζει περισσότερα hits (όπως π.χ. αυτό: http://trans.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_taxworld_27_09/08/2007_199887).

Σας ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων!

ΥΓ.: Υπάρχει και ομώνυμο άσμα, το *L'été indien *του Joe Dassin 

"Tu sais, je n'ai jamais été aussi heureux que ce matin-là
nous marchions sur une plage un peu comme celle-ci
*c'était l'automne, un automne où il faisait beau
une saison qui n'existe que dans le Nord de l'Amérique*
*Là-bas on l'appelle l'été indien*..."


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 19, 2009)

Απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι, στα ελληνικά λέγεται μικρό καλοκαιράκι. Αν έπρεπε, όμως, να διαλέξω μεταξύ ινδικού και ινδιάνικου, μάλλον ινδιάνικο το βλέπω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2009)

Το πέρασα βέβαια και στο οικείο νήμα, αλλά για να μη σπάει η συζήτηση:

Some of the Native Americans of Montana also have *seven seasons*: chinook season, muddy spring, green summer, gold summer (or dry summer), _'Indian' Summer_, late fall, and cold winter (από τη βίκι).

Κι εγώ το έχω δει να μεταφράζεται «μικρό καλοκαιράκι» αν και δεν ξέρω αν ταιριάζει χρονικά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2009)

Όπως και οι παραπάνω.

Από http://www.rhodeslibrary.gr/info/2005_3/index.html :

Πριν φύγη ο προάγγελος αυτός του χειμώνα, μας προσφέρει μια τελευταία χαρούμενη αναλαμπή: Το *μικρό καλοκαιράκι* ή τ' *Άη-Δημητριού το καλοκαιράκι*, που μερικοί αχάριστοι τ' ονόμασαν *γαϊδουροκαλόκαιρο*, επειδή φέρνει γαϊδουρινή ζέστη.

Εμείς όμως ας το υποδεχτούμε με τη συμπάθεια που το υποδέχονται οι Κερκυραίοι
Άη-Δημητράκι
Μικρό καλοκαιράκι
στολίζοντας τα βάζα μας με τα όμορφα λουλούδια του, τα χρυσάνθεμα, που τα βαφτίσαμε αηδημητριάτικα ή αγιοδημητρολούλουδα και οι Κύπριοι οχτωβρούδια.

ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΙΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΙΔΩΝ
Σάββατον 5 Οκτωβρίου 1957
Περίοδος Ε΄ τόμος Α΄ αριθμ. 21
Ελληνική ζωή και γλώσσα
Σταύρος Μάνεσης: Οκτώβριος​


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως το θυμάμαι σαν _γαϊδουροκαλόκαιρο_, όπως λέει κι εδώ:
http://lexicon.pathfinder.gr/index.php?lookup=sum
http://www.wordreference.com/engr/dog

Κι εγώ είχα προβληματιστεί κάποτε τι σημαίνει, αλλά way b.G. (before Google), όταν είχα πρωτακούσει αυτό εδώ:


----------



## fofoka (Sep 19, 2009)

Ο συγγραφέας του κειμένου μου βρίσκεται στην Πολιτεία της Βιρτζίνια και θαυμάζει το πολύχρωμο φύλλωμα των δέντρων που του αποκαλύπτει το μεγαλείο του λεγόμενου *indien summer*. Οπότε ούτε "γαϊδουροκαλόκαιρο", ούτε "μικρό καλοκαιράκι" δεν μπορώ να βάλω . Έχετε μήπως κάποια προτίμηση μεταξύ "ινδιάνικου" και "ινδικού";


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι, στα ελληνικά λέγεται μικρό καλοκαιράκι. Αν έπρεπε, όμως, να διαλέξω μεταξύ ινδικού και ινδιάνικου, μάλλον ινδιάνικο το βλέπω.


 
+1.
Επειδή είναι στη Βιρτζίνια. 

Αλλά γιατί να μη χρησιμοποιήσεις κάτι πιο κατανοητό στο ελληνικό κοινό; 
Εκτός αν χρησιμοποιείται και αλλού, οπότε θα μπορούσες το πεις _ινδιάνικο _και να προσθέσεις στμ επεξηγώντας τον όρο, εφόσον βέβαια υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 19, 2009)

Γιατί όχι "μικρό καλοκαιράκι" στη Βιρτζίνια;


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> [...]Το *μικρό καλοκαιράκι* ή τ' *Άη-Δημητριού το καλοκαιράκι*, που μερικοί αχάριστοι τ' ονόμασαν *γαϊδουροκαλόκαιρο*, επειδή φέρνει γαϊδουρινή ζέστη. [...]


 
Τι μου θύμισες, Νίκελ, με τη Διάπλασι (έτσι δεν το γράφαμε τότε που κυκλοφορούσε; δεν θυμάμαι) των Παίδων... 

Σε αυτούς τους αχάριστους συγκαταλέγεται και ο Τσίρκας, που έγραφε στην _Αριάγνη_ (το 1962, πέντε χρόνια μετά τον Μάνεση):

Δεν τη θυμάστε φαίνεται τη λεκάνη γεμάτη ως τη μέση με το αίμα της Ουρανίας. Τη θυμάστε; *Ήτανε νύχτα του Οχτώβρη, ζεστή.*
[...]
Τη λεκάνη και τα εικονίσματα μπορείτε να τα πάρετε. Ακόμα και το τραπέζι με τον κίτρινο μουσαμά. Και την Ουρανίτσα την ίδια μπορείτε να τη στείλετε αλλού. Μα η νύχτα μέσα στο *γαϊδουροκαλόκαιρο*, το φως της ασετυλίνης, τους δρόμους και το βουητό του μαχαλά, τα σπασμένα τζάμια και τις μεγάλες φωτισμένες γυάλες με το πράσινο και το κόκκινο νερό, το λαχάνιασμα του Γιούνες, το χαμόγελο του γιατρού, αυτά όλα θα μείνουν πίσω, δεν κλείνονται σε βαγόνια. Και δίχως αυτά τι παίρνετε μαζί σας; Τίποτα!


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2009)

fofoka said:


> Ο συγγραφέας του κειμένου μου βρίσκεται στην Πολιτεία της Βιρτζίνια και θαυμάζει το πολύχρωμο φύλλωμα των δέντρων που του αποκαλύπτει το μεγαλείο του λεγόμενου *indien summer*.


Ελπίζω: του λεγόμενου _Indian summer_. Αν αντίστοιχη είναι η αγγλική διατύπωση, συμφωνήσαμε από την αρχή ότι μπορείς να γράψεις «του λεγόμενου “ινδιάνικου” καλοκαιριού» (όχι «ινδικού»). Με το «λεγόμενου». Αλλιώς, αν παραμερίσεις τα πολύ ελληνικά, «καλοκαίρι του φθινόπωρου», ίσως και «οκτωβριάτικο καλοκαίρι» — αυτά, χωρίς το «λεγόμενο».


----------



## fofoka (Sep 19, 2009)

Ναι, *Indian summer *(été indien, στο δικό μου κείμενο εξ ου και το ορθογραφικό ολίσθημα :)). Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## argyro (Sep 20, 2009)

Το μικρό καλοκαίρι δεν είναι ο Σεπτέμβριος;


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2009)

Και φυσικά δνε πρέπει να ξεχνάμε το 





C'était l'automne, un automne où il faisait beau
Une saison qui n'existe que dans le Nord de l'Amérique
Là-bas on l'appelle l'été indien

Αλλά άμα το πεις γαιδουροκαλόκαιρο, που έτσι το ξερει ο περισσότερος κόσμος, θα χαθει ο ρομαντισμός."Στα μεγάφωνα ακουγότνα το "Γαιδουροκαλόκαιρο" του Τζό Ντασσέν"


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2009)

Από το _Thesaurus of Traditional English Metaphors_ (2nd ed.), P. R. Wilkinson, Routledge 2002:
*Indian summer* An unseasonable spell of mild dry weather occurring in autumn (named after the periods of such weather in late autumn in the northern states of America).
*squaw winter* Short cold spell often experienced before an Indian summer. <- Τούτο 'δώ το προσθέτω επειδή είναι χαρακτηριστικό. Βρίσκουμε στο _The New Dictionary of Cultural Literacy_ (3rd ed.), E.D. Hirsch, Jr., Joseph F. Kett & James Trefil (Editors), Houghton Mifflin 2002, ότι:
*Indian summer* A period of unusually warm weather in the fall, often following a seasonable cold spell.

Λόγω των ανωτέρω ιδιαίτερων χαρακτηριστικών, προτιμώ το λεγόμενο ινδιάνικο καλοκαίρι (ποστ #10). Αν ήταν δε να βάλω εισαγωγικά, δεν θα έβαζα μόνο στο _ινδιάνικο_, αλλά σε όλη την έκφραση «ινδιάνικο καλοκαίρι».


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αν ήταν δε να βάλω εισαγωγικά, δεν θα έβαζα μόνο στο _ινδιάνικο_, αλλά σε όλη την έκφραση «ινδιάνικο καλοκαίρι».



Καλημέρα. Σωστός! Δεν πέφτει καλοκαίρι.


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2017)

...
ΛΚΝ:
*γαϊδουροκαλόκαιρο *το : 1. (οικ.) υπερβολικά ζεστό καλοκαίρι. 2. οι ζεστές μέρες στα τέλη του Οκτώβρη· το μικρό καλοκαιράκι.

*το μικρό καλοκαιράκι*, οι ζεστές μέρες, κυρίως του Οκτωβρίου, που ακολουθούν τις πρώτες φθινοπωρινές ψύχρες· γαϊδουροκαλόκαιρο [SUB]2[/SUB].

ΛΝΕΓ: 
*καλοκαιράκι *το: (υποκ.) το καλοκαίρι. ΦΡ. *μικρό καλοκαιράκι* / *καλοκαιράκι του Αγίου Δημητρίου* οι θερμές ημέρες που ακολουθούν ενίοτε τα πρώτα κρύα του φθινοπώρου και συμβαίνουν συνήθως πριν ή/και λίγο μετά την εορτή του Αγίου Δημητρίου.

[στο λήμμα για το _καλοκαίρι_] (β) _*ινδιάνικο καλοκαίρι *_περίοδος καλοκαιρίας κατά την περίοδο του φθινοπώρου _«ήταν μέσα Οκτωβρίου, αλλά το Παρίσι μας υποδέχτηκε με ένα ινδιάνικο καλοκαίρι, με τριάντα βαθμούς θερμοκρασία και με "τα τραπεζάκια έξω"» _(εφημ.)

Δεν έχουμε Ινδιάνους στην Ελλάδα, αλλά φαίνεται πως μερικοί βλέπουν τους Ινδιάνους να κόβουν ξύλα, όπως λέει το ανέκδοτο για τη βαρυχειμωνιά, και κόβουν κι αυτοί.

134 γκουκλίσματα για "ινδιάνικο καλοκαίρι" στην ονομαστική· πολλά από αυτά οφείλονται στο βιβλίο «Το τελευταίο ινδιάνικο καλοκαίρι» της Μάρως Λοΐζου και στο κόμικ «Ινδιάνικο καλοκαίρι» του Μίλο Μανάρα, και μερικά σε αυτό εδώ το νήμα.


----------

